# Differences in style of traveling



## SKJag (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey everyone!!! I am about to backpack for my first time ever (Going across the USA) and have noticed there are many different ways of travel. There are two that interest me the most: 1. Taking a normal backpack with some clothes and basic necessities and using Couchsurfing and never sleeping outside and 2. Taking a full camping pack, sleeping bag, bivy sack and sleeping outside while hitchhiking and sometimes sleeping inside and sometimes outside. 

I know it all depends on the timing and circumstance whether or not you can find a place to sleep that night, but what is your style of travel and why? Just curious. I am buying my camping equipment here soon and wanting to do outside and inside stays, but nervous because of the "What If's?" with sleeping by myself outside. I can't wait to hear your stories!


----------



## Traveler (Jul 8, 2014)

The last few years have been cycling/camping. Rubber tramping is nice but damn vehicles are expensive.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2014)

SKJag said:


> Hey everyone!!! I am about to backpack for my first time ever (Going across the USA) and have noticed there are many different ways of travel. There are two that interest me the most: 1. Taking a normal backpack with some clothes and basic necessities and using Couchsurfing and never sleeping outside and 2. Taking a full camping pack, sleeping bag, bivy sack and sleeping outside while hitchhiking and sometimes sleeping inside and sometimes outside.
> 
> I know it all depends on the timing and circumstance whether or not you can find a place to sleep that night, but what is your style of travel and why? Just curious. I am buying my camping equipment here soon and wanting to do outside and inside stays, but nervous because of the "What If's?" with sleeping by myself outside. I can't wait to hear your stories!



if you're asking whether it's a choice between those two, the answer is all of the above. if you're hitchhiking, there's simply no way you're _not _going to be rough camping it at some point. whether it's under a bridge, in the woods, or behind a truck stop, you're going to end up sleeping outside unless you have ridiculous amounts of money (for hotel rooms).

now, that said, it's not like you have to bring the best of the best in camping gear. what you should take lies somewhere in the middle, since you're going to be sleeping outside, but also never going to be very far from society (you're following the highways, the veins of the country). so generally, i would suggest a good hiking pack, sleeping bag, and _maybe _a small one person tent (i fucking hate bugs) like the eureka solitaire. if it's summer and it's not going to rain, you could probably replace the tent with a bottle of deet.

the rest depends on your comfort level and what you don't mind carrying on your back. personally im a fan of the saying "prepare what you think you need then cut that in half".


----------



## MFB (Jul 9, 2014)

It's summertime! Why would you want to sleep inside?!
In regards to the "what if's" your worried about; there's almost always a safe, outta the way spot to sleep out in any town or city youre in, especially further west you get. I'm sure there's a "favorite spots to crash" thread on here somewhere. Finding the perfect place to sleep is always a fun little adventure for me, it's how ive found some of the prettiest spots I know.


----------



## SKJag (Jul 9, 2014)

I am so sorry if the questions came off as stupid. This is my first time doing this and I'm nervous, haha. Your replies mean a lot and thanks for taking the time to help


----------



## skitter (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm sleeping in the back of a truck with a topper now; it makes me feel fat and lazy and we usually just say fuck it and park in safeway walmart random parking lots for the night.
At least when I was hoofing it across the country I moved around more and it cost a lot less. I can not really understand why anyone would want to carry a tent, no offense if you do but I hate being encumbered with crap and it just seems like rope + tarp is a lot lighter than fiberglass tent poles, zippered fabric, pegs. ;o)

made it coast to coast to coast with a 20 dollar walmart sleeping bag, some cotton rope, and a walmart tarp (and some other things but you get the idea).
this summer I actually upgraded to the ~forty dollar~ walmart sleeping bag. been hassled and fucked with enough times to know that it's gonna really suck if you get your shit jacked or thrown out by cops... if you don't sink a lot of money into it you won't be so screwed if it's gone.

everyone does it differently though.


----------

